# White Tattoo Ink???



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Our black dapple doe has black ears.... she placed 2nd at a show last summer and earned points, but the tattoo checker had a really hard time finding her green tattoo's. She suggested we re-tattoo her with white ink. The shows start again in March, so I figured we better get that done and and a re-tattoo request sent in. Has anybody tattood with white ink before? I sure haven't. Does it work well on dark ears?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I wonder if you could get white ink from a parlor? Darlin's ears should be redone.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've heard from another ND breeder that the white ink isn't permanent..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

With my black eared goats we usually have great success with a bright led flashlight shined through the back.

I don't know the rules with Boer goats but if you retattoo it has to be noted on registrations with dairy goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't used it, but I have heard it doesn't come out as well as you'd think. You could retattoo 2 weeks before to show with the green ink, and by then it should come out bright and still raised, easy to read.
But if you do try the white ink, I'd love to see pics of the tattoo after its healed!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok.... hmm. Thanks for the input. I haven't looked at them with a flashlight, but last time I checked (which was a while ago!) I could still read most of them without a flashlight even. I'll check her again and use a flashlight behind and see how well they show up. 

Yes, we would need to tell the ABGA about a re-tattoo.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait... the judge/helper didn't use a flashlight? If that's the case, check with a light, if they show up good, I wouldn't re-tattoo, it's pretty standard for them to use a flashlight, make them do that next time


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I think she did use a flashlight after trying without. She did find them, but had trouble doing so! If she had not found them, I would have absolutely made her use a light!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I asked my husband about the ink , since he has been tattooing the GSDs and he suggested buying the ink from Germany . He said its a better quality. Just a thought


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He only knows of a imported dog who had a blue inked tattoo but it was many years ago.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Any particular place he orders the German ink from?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes the white is crap. We first used the white in our black Angus cattle and hardly any would show up after awhile. We went to the green and I know some use blue but im not sure if that really would be any better unless its white ears.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Any particular place he orders the German ink from?


He said he can find out Monday for you Leslie  He will call the club and find out from them where they get it. He doesn't know off hand.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll try to avoid using it then! Thanks Jessica.


----------

